# gay (synonyms)



## borz

What would be PC for gay in Italian? Gay, pensavo. Frocio, finocchio sono spregiativi, vero? Omosessuale? Che si usa in Italia? Non spregiativo..


----------



## laurentius67

Omosessuale is correct. But we use Gay as well even in denominations such as ArciGay


----------



## Saoul

L'uso di termini come gay, omosessuale non è di fatto dispregiativo, anche se all'interno di alcune espressioni possono prenderne l'accezione. 
I termini che hai indicato  frocio   finocchio  invece, lo sono.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

E lo stesso per le moglie?


----------



## Saoul

Erasmo, non ho capito la tua domanda. Indendi per le donne gay?


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Eco, le donne gay.


----------



## Saoul

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Ecco, le donne gay.



Mogli is wives.
Women is donne.

Puoi dire donne gay, donne omosessuali. Il termine lesbica è spesso usato in modo offensivo o dispregiativo, ma come sempre dipende dal contesto. Di per sè non è un termine dispregiativo.


----------



## claudine2006

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> É lo stesso per le donne?


 


ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Ecco, le donne gay.


Come ti è stato già detto, si parla di omosessuali o gay (uomini) e donne omosessuali. 
Tutte le altre espressioni citate in questo thread sono dispregiative e da evitare.


----------



## borz

E loro come parlano di se stessi? Ad esempio le loro organizzazioni?


----------



## Saoul

Una delle prime associazioni italiane si chiama "Arcigay" come ti diceva Laurentius67. Quindi diciamo che "gay" è il termine più comune.


----------



## ElaineG

It's interesting to learn that "lesbica" is dispregiativa in Italian.  Lesbian is the self-identifying term that I think most American gay women would choose, and there's nothing derogatory about in English.


----------



## Saoul

I don't agree with Claudine on this point actually. Lesbica può essere usato in modo dispregiativo, ma di per sè non è un termine con una valenza negativa.


----------



## borz

Cosí come pure 'donna' puó essere usato in modo dispregiativo.  In rari casi certo.


----------



## claudine2006

Saoul said:


> I don't agree with Claudine on this point actually. Lesbica può essere usato in modo dispregiativo, ma di per sè non è un termine con una valenza negativa.


Non so, io l'ho sempre sentido dire in modo dispregiativo, per questo preferisco non usarlo.


----------



## Saoul

Il termine di per sè è un termine normale, o quanto meno esistono le associazioni lesbiche, per cui non mi sembra che sia offensivo.
Esattamente come omosessuale, o gay, anche lesbica può essere interpretato come un termine dispregiativo. Anche guardando sul dizionario non c'è indicazione circa un'accezione derogatoria del termine lesbica.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

ElaineG said:


> It's interesting to learn that "lesbica" is dispregiativa in Italian.  Lesbian is the self-identifying term that I think most American gay women would choose, and there's nothing derogatory about in English.



I can't see any derogative taste in lesbica: for me it just means female homosexual.


----------



## infinite sadness

Ribaltando la domanda, la parola gay in inglese come si può tradurre?
In particolare, l'espressione "matrimonio gay" o "matrimonio tra gay", ora molto attuale in Italia.
Visto che il dizionario WR traduce gay con poof, dovrei dire poof marriage?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

infinite sadness said:


> Ribaltando la domanda, la parola gay in inglese come si può tradurre?
> In particolare, l'espressione "matrimonio gay" o "matrimonio tra gay", ora molto attuale in Italia.
> Visto che il dizionario WR traduce gay con poof, dovrei dire poof marriage?



Noo...poof è molto spregiativo (e tipicamente BE)..io direi homosexual marriage.


----------



## ElaineG

In AE, si dice "gay marriage." 

Come Paul ha detto, il termine poof è da evitare. (Ho segnalato a Mike che le definizioni nel dizionario sono sbagliate. Per l'italiano gay è scritto "poof" (il quale è BE) e "fag" (il quale è AE). La traduzione giusta di "gay" è "gay.")

   "Poof" e "fag" sono più come "finocchio" o "frocio."


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

Allora com'è che WR traduce un termine non necessariamente dispregiativo in uno che lo è? (L'alternativa è "fag" che, se non sbaglio, è altrettanto dispregiativo)


----------



## infinite sadness

Quindi il termine gay è comprensibile anche agli inglesi (immagino).


----------



## ElaineG

Scusaat, IS e Nick, ho aggiunto qualche commento sul nostro dizionario al mio post precedente. Forse vi saranno utili.


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

infinite sadness said:


> Quindi il termine gay è comprensibile anche agli inglesi (immagino).


L'hanno inventato loro.


----------



## venice

Salve a tutti,
mi permetto di intervenire per chiarire una piccola ma importante differenza di significato fra i seguenti termini:
1 *omosessuale* dicesi di individuo che prova attrazione fisica e/o sentimentale per persone dello stesso sesso. E' un termine molto generico e comprende sia donne che uomini.
2 *gay* tende ad individuare una persona omosessuale che ha preso coscienza delle sue tendenze sessuali, non se ne fa un problema, anzi vive il suo stato in serenità (gay=allegro) e quasi ne va orgoglioso.

La maggior parte delle persone però ignora questa differenza e usa gay perchè meno offensivo che omosex.
Saluti a tutti


----------



## Paulfromitaly

venice said:


> Salve a tutti,
> mi permetto di intervenire per chiarire una piccola ma importante differenza di significato fra i seguenti termini:
> 1 *omosessuale* dicesi di individuo che prova attrazione fisica e/o sentimentale per persone dello stesso sesso. E' un termine molto generico e comprende sia donne che uomini.
> 2 *gay* tende ad individuare una persona omosessuale che ha preso coscienza delle sue tendenze sessuali, non se ne fa un problema, anzi vive il suo stato in serenità (gay=allegro) e quasi ne va orgoglioso.
> 
> La maggior parte delle persone però ignora questa differenza e usa gay perchè meno offensivo che omosex.
> Saluti a tutti



Io sono uno degli "ignoranti"...
Now I wonder whether there's the same distinction in English too:
Is a gay a homosexual who's come out of the closet?


----------



## venice

Paulfromitaly said:


> Io sono uno degli "ignoranti"...
> Now I wonder whether there's the same distinction in English too:
> Is a gay a homosexual who's come out of the closet?


 
Scusa ma non volevo assolutamente dare dell'ignorante a nessuno, ci mancherebbe altro! Bye bye


----------



## Paulfromitaly

venice said:


> Scusa ma non volevo assolutamente dare dell'ignorante a nessuno, ci mancherebbe altro! Bye bye



Lo so...l'ho messo tra virgolette prorio per quello: sono un "ignorante", cioè uno che ignora..


----------



## ElaineG

Paulfromitaly said:


> Io sono uno degli "ignoranti"...
> Now I wonder whether there's the same distinction in English too:
> Is a gay person a homosexual who's come out of the closet?


 
No, because we have "closeted gay people".  "Homosexual" sounds formal, medical and possibly less friendly to me.

"Gay" is what most gay people call themselves (and gay women call themselves both "gay" and "lesbian") and is the term used by proponents of  gay marriage, gay civil rights etc.

If you hear someone talking about homosexual marriage, they are probably against it .

Don't know why.


----------



## sabrinita85

Io penso che il termine _lesbica _non sia dispregiativo, né offensivo: tutto dipende, ovviamente, dal tono con cui viene detto e nel contesto in cui si trova.
Mi chiedo come definisca una lesbica, chi in questo thread ha detto che è *solo *un termine offensivo.

Le donne lesbiche si definiscono loro stesse, appunto, _lesbiche_, per quel che ne so.


----------



## venice

ElaineG said:


> No, because we have "closeted gay people".
> "Gay" is what most gay people call themselves (and gay women call themselves both "gay" and "lesbian") and is the term used by proponents of gay marriage, gay civil rights etc.


 
Infatti se il termine gay viene usato da associazioni per rivendicare matrimoni e diritti significa che queste persone hanno piena coscienza del loro essere e hanno accettato questa presunta diversità anche con serenità. Bye bye


----------



## ElaineG

That's true, Venice, but the distinction you make just doesn't exist in English. As I said, we have "closeted gay people."  And you can say of someone, "He's 100% gay, but he refuses to admit it."


----------



## venice

ElaineG said:


> That's true, Venice, but the distinction you make just doesn't exist in English. As I said, we have "closeted gay people." And you can say of someone, "He's 100% gay, but he refuses to admit it."


 

OK, very interesting! It's the same misunderstanding that there is in Italy and may be all over the world. Bye


----------



## ElaineG

venice said:


> OK, very interesting! It's the same misunderstanding that there is in Italy and may be all over the world. Bye


 
It's not a misunderstanding.  The words don't mean that in English.


----------



## arirossa

sabrinita85 said:


> Io penso che il termine _lesbica _non sia dispregiativo, né offensivo: tutto dipende, ovviamente, dal tono con cui viene detto e nel contesto in cui si trova.
> Mi chiedo come definisca una lesbica, chi in questo thread ha detto che è *solo *un termine offensivo.
> 
> Le donne lesbiche si definiscono loro stesse, appunto, _lesbiche_, per quel che ne so.


Perfettamente d'accordo, è così.

Io credo che il motivo per cui alcuni lo ritengano un termine offensivo è che mentre chi voleva offendere un uomo omosessuale aveva a disposizione mille termini già pronti per farlo e quindi difficilmente ha usato "gay" o "omosessuale", chi voleva e vuole offendere una donna omosessuale si è trovato sprovvisto di altri mezzi di offesa più pesanti ed ha usato e usa la parola "lesbica". Ecco che nella mente molti di noi riescono facilmente a trovare qualche ricordo in cui la parola è associata ad insulti e la ritengono un insulto in sé, mentre non lo è affatto.


----------



## venice

ElaineG said:


> It's not a misunderstanding. The words don't mean that in English.


 
Now I've  understood. What can I say? I can say that here in Italy the term "gay" was used since about 1970 by media, psychologists and FUORI (Fronte unitario omosessuali rivoluzionari italiani) to mean what I said above, and after more than 30 years it lost the initial meaning.
Now for people it's almost the same. Ciao


----------



## borz

My American gay friends always refer to gays as gays. They never use the word homosexual.


----------



## Raphillon

"Lesbica" or "Lesbian" come from the Greek island of "Lesbo" where Saffo, the poetress lived centuries ago.

Since she wrote (wonderful) poems of love to other women she is considered to be homosexual.

I don't think it is a dispregiative word, but it can obiviously be used that way. I find curious and sadly funny how such a delicate and light reference to homosexuality can be used today as a dispregiative word...


----------



## lolax

Hi everybody!
Here I am with a strange question: it's for a translation.
Can you tell me the most common words to say "gay" (but not too pejorative) especially in Usa? 
It's for a funny tale (like.. woody allen's style, or something similar)

I have read a lot of synonyms for this word in WR dictionary but now I'm a bit confused.
I mean words people normally use.
thank you


----------



## mimitabby

Gay *is *the nicer way of saying it here. We mostly don't say anything though. You might say "he's a little light in the loafers" for example, to allude to someone's gayness.


----------



## lolax

Thank you mimitabby


----------



## cavillous

arirossa said:


> Perfettamente d'accordo, è così.
> 
> Io credo che il motivo per cui alcuni lo ritengano un termine offensivo è che mentre chi voleva offendere un uomo omosessuale aveva a disposizione mille termini già pronti per farlo e quindi difficilmente ha usato "gay" o "omosessuale", chi voleva e vuole offendere una donna omosessuale si è trovato sprovvisto di altri mezzi di offesa più pesanti ed ha usato e usa la parola "lesbica". Ecco che nella mente molti di noi riescono facilmente a trovare qualche ricordo in cui la parola è associata ad insulti e la ritengono un insulto in sé, mentre non lo è affatto.


 
Hai ragione al 100%.La società italiana è alquanto omofobica molto più delle nazioni confinanti.Lesbica non dovrebbe in teoria risultare spregiativo ma di fatto lo è almeno tra persone eterosessuali.Fateci caso , molto spesso per descrivere o parlare di sesso tra donne nei giornali o alla televisione si fa ricorso ad immagini letterarie (atteggiamenti,amori...saffici ma mai lesbici).


----------



## fabius

ElaineG said:


> In AE, si dice "gay marriage."
> 
> Come Paul ha detto, il termine poof è da evitare. (Ho segnalato a Mike che le definizioni nel dizionario sono sbagliate. Per l'italiano gay è scritto "poof" (il quale è BE) e "fag" (il quale è AE). La traduzione giusta di "gay" è "gay.")
> 
> "Poof" e "fag" sono più come "finocchio" o "frocio."


 
Normalmente i termini italiani offensivi "finocchio" o "frocio" sono rivolti solo al soggetto passivo della coppia omosessuale, non al soggetto attivo, almeno quando è possibile distinguere queste categorie, vedasi il "femminiello" dei libri di Moravia.
Mentre "omosessuale" o "lesbica" si applicano ad entrambi i membri della coppia, sembra che anche "gay" in Italia abbia questa caratteristica asimmetrica. 
Per cui ad esempio è corretto dire che Giulio Cesare era anche omosessuale (meglio sarebbe pansessuale), ma suona male dire che era gay.
E' così anche nei paesi di lingua inglese?


----------



## giovannino

fabius said:


> Normalmente A volte i termini italiani offensivi "finocchio" o "frocio" sono rivolti solo a quello che, sulla base di stereotipi infondati, è ritenuto essere il soggetto passivo della coppia omosessuale, non al soggetto attivo


 
Scusa, fabius, ma potrei essere d'accordo con te solo apportando queste modifiche alla tua frase


----------



## miss scandinavia

Paulfromitaly said:


> Noo...poof è molto spregiativo (e tipicamente BE)..io direi homosexual marriage.




Oppure "Same-sex/same-gender marriage".


----------



## zipp404

Matrimonio gay

We say "gay marriage" or "same-sex marriage".   

With respect to disparaging terms, in the gay culture there is a tradition of owning and effecting a revolutionary change in disparaging words, such as "queer", for example in the terms "Queer Studies" or  "Queer theory".


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi zipp! Not to mention the (typically American?) tradition of including everyone and shortening everything to acronyms, so we now quite often see references to *LBGTQ* issues (lesbian, bisexual, gay, transgender and questioning).      Does this occur in Italian, too??


----------



## Pat (√2)

joanvillafane said:


> Does this occur in Italian, too??


Ciao! Sì, stesso acronimo. E' importato dall'inglese, ma per insolita fortuna funziona anche in italiano. Di solito è LGBT, ma puoi trovare anche LGBTQ o altre versioni.


----------



## zipp404

With respect to the difference between the nouns and adjectives _homosexual _and _gay _and their history, the noun and/or adjective _homosexual _was used by psychiatrists and the general public before the time of the civil rights, feminist and Gay liberation movements of the 1960's, 1970's and 1980's. Before this time, psychiatrists, and the public, viewed homosexuality as a _pathological _condition.  The term _homosexuality _focused exclusively on a specific, erroneous set of explanations of the _sexual _aspects of homoeroticism.

The term gay goes beyond the allegedly purely sexual aspects of homoeroticism and focuses on a certain _sensibility, _a certain manner of inserting oneself in reality and/or viewing the world.

_Gays _focus on and expresses the cultural aspects existing in the gay community.  It embraces gay humor, gay fashion, gay poetry, gay literature, gay cinema, etc., etc., and above all, _gay has a transformative dimension. _In this transformative sense,_ gay _means _liberation_, _politics _and _pride_.  Gay therefore is part of the CONTINUING project of Enlightenment begun in the 18th century and continued in various other philosophical, political and social movements.

Today _gay _people apply the ideas and values of the Enlightenment to our their own _historical circumstance. _I personally understand those values as _light _(= science, knowledge, not ignorance) and _freedom _( = not fascism in any of its ideological or religious forms).


----------

